# Where to find wood chips



## ycastane (Dec 19, 2013)

My local places here in SoFla only carry your typical wood, hickory and mesquite so i was wondering where can i get chips online? 

Ordered some apple wood with the mes from amazon but they dont carry cherrt and want to give it a try as well as many others!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello.  Try that well known auction site.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ycastane (Dec 19, 2013)

:yahoo:Hahaha. Now that's funny!!!


----------



## eh76 (Dec 19, 2013)

ycastane said:


> My local places here in SoFla only carry your typical wood, hickory and mesquite so i was wondering where can i get chips online?
> 
> Ordered some apple wood with the mes from amazon but they dont carry cherrt and want to give it a try as well as many others!!!


Try amazon.com

We live in a small town with limited resources. Like them or not,  Amazon.com has been a real resource for us.


----------



## ycastane (Dec 19, 2013)

Actually just found amazon does carry cherry and some other, im a prime member so i get 2 day delivery free so that works!! Thanks gents!


----------



## superdave (Dec 19, 2013)

I buy cherry, apple, pecan from ACE hardware.  Do you have those local?


----------



## ycastane (Dec 19, 2013)

SuperDave said:


> I buy cherry, apple, pecan from ACE hardware.  Do you have those local?



Yeah i'll check one tomorrow!! Thanks Dave


----------



## smoke jenson (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been going to  Academy. Mine here has Cherry,Apple,Hickory,Pecan,Peach, Oak, Jack Daniels Barrel Chunks. They Have chips and chunks
Walmart has Apple,Hickory,And Cherry


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 20, 2013)

Some grocery stores may carry wood chips, but I usually see cherry at the large home improvement stores like Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## ycastane (Dec 28, 2013)

Cool. For now i ordered a 5lb bag from amazon, once i run out i will be checking locally, already checked the closest publix and winn dixie and they only carry mesquite, hickory and apple, will check home depot and other places as well....


----------



## daveinflorida (Dec 28, 2013)

home depot or lowes carry cherry and other wood chips for a decent price.


----------



## medic32 (Jan 14, 2014)

I got apple, mesquite and hickory from Lowes and Cherry from Walmart in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## sb59 (Jan 14, 2014)

Gander Mtn. carries about 10 varieties in the Western brand, including cherry. $3.99-$4.99 a bag.


----------

